# Ted Nuggent



## TAG (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think Ted helps or hurts the sport we love?

I know he is trying to help the sport, but I think the cheese has slid off his cracker.....


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2005)

He does do some good and I also think people know who adn how he is so they take some of his antics with a grain of salt.  I just wish if he was going to hunt over bait he would not zoom in on the corn!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2005)

Simply put, he hurts the image of hunters.


----------



## Wang Dang (Feb 23, 2005)

I am not familiar with another celebrity that will go on national television and defend the right to hunt, fish, and own guns.  At least he will take on the "Antis" full steam ahead.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 23, 2005)

He's different all right. I have often wondered the same thing myself. However, I have heard him a time or two on Neal Boortz and he comes off pretty well. He can certainly talk the talk.


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ted Nugent is out there doing more for this sport than anyone else I can think of.  He's a little too excited about everything but he uses that kind of passion to protect our sport.  And as far as hunting over bait, it's legal so why shouldn't he let the viewers know that that's how he hunts???????????  Randy, send him an email letting him know that you disapprove............I'm sure he'll change his show


----------



## GAGE (Feb 23, 2005)

Wang Dang said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with another celebrity that will go on national television and defend the right to hunt, fish, and own guns.  At least he will take on the "Antis" full steam ahead.




And chew them up and spit them out everytime!  
 
Gage


----------



## J Ferguson (Feb 23, 2005)

Didnt we just talk about this on open form


----------



## dxydawg (Feb 23, 2005)

read his book 'god guns and rock and roll' and you will find out everything about him.  its a good read too by the way


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 23, 2005)

dxydawg said:
			
		

> read his book 'god guns and rock and roll' and you will find out everything about him.  its a good read too by the way




I agree, it is a very good book. I for one am glad that he is on our side and not the other.


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah....he said on one of those Rocumentary things one time that he never touched drugs...his vice was women.  He used women like drugs....but I think he has changed his ways.  Regardless, hunting needs him...if you look at the incredible amount of groups he belongs to and supports(all posted on his website), he is THE voice for hunting rights.  He is "The Motor City Madman", but he ain't no act....he's on our side till the end.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Nuge..*

The Nuge is Awesome... 

The beast is dead, like live the beast!!!! I love his excitement about hunting because that's the way I feel about the sport..


----------



## camo93 (Feb 23, 2005)

*The beast is dead, long live the beast..*


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 23, 2005)

redneck12 said:
			
		

> Didnt we just talk about this on open form



yes.

Now saying that...if he decides to be a spokesman for us and our passions he needs to tone it down a bit so that we do not all look like blood thirsty hethens.

I enjoy his show sometimes, but he is wayyyyy out there.

Jim


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think he's a little out there but it's about time that somebody on a hunting show actually acted excited when he killed something.  I am so sick of that "well this was a great hunt"..........shake guides hand stuff.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*The "NUGE"...........*

Overall I think that what he does is very good for the sport.......

However, there are certain times in which he seems to "overdo" the situation......

But, you know what.....

If we had more like him, it couldn't do nothin' but help huntin'.........


----------



## J Pritchard III (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know what it is about him, but when his show comes on I usually turn it...he just gets on my nerves.


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 23, 2005)

*stole this "post" from FootLongDog.....*

....sorry but it's by far one of the funniest "posts" I've ever read regarding "the NUGE"  !!!!!


"The mystical flight of the arrow slams between the second and third ribs and the spirit of the wild takes me to backstrap heaven. I just killed the beast; long live the beast." Enough said.


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the Nuge..as long as I got the flicker.


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 23, 2005)

Cypress94 said:
			
		

> .. hunting needs him...if you look at the incredible amount of groups he belongs to and supports(all posted on his website), he is THE voice for hunting rights.  He is "The Motor City Madman", but he ain't no act....he's on our side till the end.



"THE voice for hunting rights"?!...... Please?!
"A" voice maybe but "THE voice"  ?!

 That's his problem he believes he is "THE voice" and will accept any invitation on any TV show to prove it. 

 ....and there in lies the problem; Television producers call him every time the subject's "hunting related" cause they know he wont turn them down. Not "The Motor City Motormouth", he's got a reputation to uphold. They also know he's garunteed to say something stupid   which is exactly what TV-programmers lust for.(RATINGS).

Unfotunately, it's often at the expense of us.


----------



## Carp (Feb 23, 2005)

The man has a lot of backbone to stand up for hunting where others just sit back and watch. Sometimes though, the jargon he spews makes me cringe.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 23, 2005)

sometimes i think his mouth reacts quicker than his brain but overall he is good for hunting,takes a lot of guts to stand up on tv for something that's not socially excepted in the general public. depending on the polls only 10-15 percent of the people support sport hunting


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Feb 23, 2005)

The Nuge is awesome. Yes he is a freak and a burger short of a happy meal, but he is a very well spoken voice of the hunter. I don't agree with his anti alcohol garbage but his wife is really hot. 
As far as baiting is goes he tells it like it is: "If you use a grunt call, doe in heat scent, food scent, or rattle horns you are baiting the deer". I couldn't agree more.

Long story short: Nuge


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 24, 2005)

Dustin Pate said:
			
		

> I agree, it is a very good book. I for one am glad that he is on our side and not the other.


 
exactly...
i have the book as well.


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 24, 2005)

dxydawg said:
			
		

> read his book 'god guns and rock and roll' and you will find out everything about him.  its a good read too by the way


Uncle Teddy is cool....he hunts over bait only where it is legal. He takes archery right into the school system for ALL kids to learn and enjoy. He says NO to drugs. He stands before the government and preaches about our rights. I don't know why I quoted the guy above me...accident I guess.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2005)

"The Nuge Rocks""The Nuge Rocks""The Nuge Rocks"


----------



## huntfish (Feb 24, 2005)

Etter1 said:
			
		

> I think he's a little out there but it's about time that somebody on a hunting show actually acted excited when he killed something.  I am so sick of that "well this was a great hunt"..........shake guides hand stuff.



You got that right.  AFTER THE SHOT..."Well David, I think that is my best buck ever, should go around 180 with those ten inch drop tines.  Why don't we just leave the stand and go back to camp.  We'll come back after its dark to find it."


----------



## Heathen (Feb 24, 2005)

He's definitley different, but thats not a bad thing. He does alot to stand up for us hunters even though he seems out there sometimes. He even makes his own arrows out of some type wood.


----------



## PFDR1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Right or Wrong*

At least he has chosen a side.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 24, 2005)

Everyone talks about how much he does for hunting, yet no one wants to admit to how much he hurts hunting by his, at times, sophmoric mouth.  I have been around a lot of non-hunters that watched Ted and came away with a common theme, if all hunters are like him I may rethink my stance on hunting.

It is one thing to be in the public eye standing for what you believe in.  It is quite another to have an abrasive attitude makes non-hunters rethink their positions.  It is great to be pro-hunting and proclaim that, but Ted goes too far and his motormouth causes problems amongst the non-hunting public, you remember them right, the 80% of the population that will ultimately determine the future of hunting........

Ted is about one thing.........self promotion and as such, there are not too many better.  I have found that those that are doing a tremendous amount of work, in every aspect of life, are not looking for a pat on the back.  Just look at Ted's website and see how much glory he is looking for, ps, you will not have to look far, he is quick to tell everyone how great he is.  Ted has found a way to keep himself in the public eye, and his current persona is just that.  He is a washed up rocker that never had a tremendous amount of talent musically that has refused to let go.  As such, he has found a way to extend his 15 minutes.

When researching Tedly and all of his great childrens causes I found some things that were contrary to what Ted led me to believe.  Many of his "charities" are for profit.........3 gueses who is the CEO of them that makes the profit, and the first 2 do not count.  Bringing archery into schools?  At what cost, joining his for profit organization?  Give me the National Archery in the Schools Program, a truely non-profit organization that truely has the interests of archery and children at their center, not the almighty $$$.

I want to vomit when he gets to ranting about how important family is.  I guess that is only kids with his current wife, and not the kids he had with a mistress after marrying Shemane.

Ted could fall off the face of the earth tomorrow and I can not say I would miss him.  Has he done some good things for hunting?  Sure.  Has he hurt the image of hunters among the non-hunting population?  Sure.  For me, therein lies the rub, has Ted done enough good to outweigh the bad image?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 24, 2005)

Very good post Jeffrey!


----------



## LAKOTA (Feb 24, 2005)

Can you imagine these two hunting together ? ..........

The Nuge, and the lady from those "Treelounge" videos! 

I like the Nuge for doing what he does as far as hunting goes, but I can barely stand to watch either one by themselves, much less a video of them getting together for a hunt.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 24, 2005)

He's probably ticked off more people than he's "swayed to see the good of hunting".  
So.... like most 'hot air' I think he's probably had little to no effect.  
I don't care for the way he hunts or the way he conducts his personal life.  But I don't have to.  
Some people idolize him.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 24, 2005)

> He's probably ticked off more people than he's "swayed to see the good of hunting".


I would have to disagree with that comment, Just the Camp for Kids that he runs leaves a very positive influence in the eyes of the youth getting possibly their very first taste of hunting, shooting and the outdoors.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 24, 2005)

I know many of you will not want hear this but here goes. i think what he teaches people is that the only thing that matters is the kill.

That is not good for us. In fact, it is quite ****ing.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2005)

*Nuge*

Not my type of music, so I watch the first of his videos with the sound off. And I agree with some of ya, he don't softshoe around those who don't like us. Put some country music on his video and I wont mess with the sound.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 24, 2005)

Jeff, I agree with that.

As for his kids camp, I have done some thourough research on that camp, it is not as it all appears to be.  It may leave a positive thought in a young person's mind, but what is behind it is Ted's drive for $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Nuge*

I’m sure a lot of things that Ted does is for money.. I would love to make money doing something that I really enjoy. If I could make a living playing the guitar, hunting, and promoting support groups, I would do it in two seconds. The guy is very successful, smart and dedicate to the sport. To me, that’s only a benefit for us hunters to have him in the media supporting NRA, the first and second amendment, environment, wildlife, hunting, religion and kids.. 

Obviously they’re things that Ted does or say’s that offends people, theirs a lot of things that I see and hear on TV, which disturbs me. You can’t make everyone happy. I think if you way the odds, he does more good then bad for the sportsmen. Only my opinion…

Brad


----------



## Throwback (Feb 24, 2005)

He does a lot more for the sport than a bunch of keyboard Rambo's do.   


T


----------



## David Alan Perry (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm 47 years old and started hunting at 11. I also like rock and roll. I saw Ted in concert three times as a teenager. I can tell you first hand that he took time at each concert to talk about drugs and there negitive impact. He also talked about hunting and the outdoors and the positive impact they will play in your life. He did this at all three concerts. I respect him and enjoy seeing him find energy and excitement in the outdoors just as I do. He is and will be a leader in the NRA as well as the hunting comunity. 
Thanks Ted.


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 25, 2005)

Here are a variety of opinions on the Nuge!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115981

IMO, the ANTIS hate all hunting and hunters regardless of what we do.  The people on the fence about hunting will sit on the fence regardless of what we do, that is why they are on the fence.  

Thanks God he is on our side!!  Could you image if he was on the side with the ANTIS?


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> Here are a variety of opinions on the Nuge!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115981
> 
> ...



My concern is when those "on the fence" jump off it to join a side when a vote comes up that could hurt hunting.
Will they remember that "Motor City Motor Mouth"and all his rantings about" blood and killing the beast"?!

...He's essentially as much a spokesman against hunting as he is for it!?.... since he can't control his ego!


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 25, 2005)

*Maybe people dont like Ted,*

because he does what theyre to afraid to stand up and do, ever thought about that, huh huh ?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 25, 2005)

*Or....*



			
				PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> because he does what theyre to afraid to stand up and do, ever thought about that, huh huh ?


Had a friend go on a hunt WITH Ted last year for Ted's birthday (yes it was a BIG TIME PAY for hunt in Texas).  My friend idolizes Ted (trust me).  Well they spread the corn out good and everybody shot what they paid for.  In the evening Ted had a guitar and they were in a large den type area just everybody kind of shooting the breeze.  Well Ted decided he wanted to play a little guitar and picked it up and just started playing without saying anything.  Well a couple of young guys in the back of the room were talking.  Ted announced loudly, with some YOUNG KIDS IN THE ROOM,  "Hey!  Shut the elmo (yes the f bomb)  up!  I'm playing!"  He was just so insulted apparently that anyone would dare speak while his majesty was strumming the golden axe.  I don't know maybe he was a little uptight about having to pay some decent money for his illegitamate kids or something?    
So maybe some of us just don't like him because we don't like HIM as a person.  I also find it odd he occasionally sits in for Boortz when Boortz is very public about his disdain for hunters and hunting.  What does that say about Ted?  Maybe it says something about both of them.  $$$$$$$$$  
I think several people have hit it on the head.  Ted is about Ted and $$$$.  There are worse things in the world yes, but he does NOT speak for me as a hunter (or anything else I can determine) and I most certainly do think he is turning as many or more people OFF to hunting as he is bringing into the fold.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## reylamb (Feb 25, 2005)

> IMO, the ANTIS hate all hunting and hunters regardless of what we do. The people on the fence about hunting will sit on the fence regardless of what we do, that is why they are on the fence.


They are on the fence because they really have no opinion.  WHy give them a thought to jump off the fence and land on the wrong side?



> because he does what theyre to afraid to stand up and do, ever thought about that, huh huh ?


Or, just maybe some of us understand there is more to Ted than he would like us to believe.  Or maybe some of us realize that his method of standing up is abrasive and detrimental.  Or maybe some of us are standing up for our rights as hunters but do not look to receive the glory.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Feb 25, 2005)

well im not sure about the whole baiting thing i dont like it however I DEFINITLEY HATE HIS SHOOTIN EXOTICS IN PINS ITS WRONG ..THE WHOLE SHOOTING EXOTIC ANIMALS THAT DONT BELONG HERE IN PINS WILL END UP BEING THE END OF HUNTIN FOR US!!!!!!!!SOONER OR LATER ITS A BAD EXAMPLE FOR FAIR CHASE LAW ABIDING HUNTERS LIKE MYSELF


----------



## ncman (Feb 25, 2005)

struttinsouthern said:
			
		

> well im not sure about the whole baiting thing i dont like it however I DEFINITLEY HATE HIS SHOOTIN EXOTICS IN PINS ITS WRONG ..THE WHOLE SHOOTING EXOTIC ANIMALS THAT DONT BELONG HERE IN PINS WILL END UP BEING THE END OF HUNTIN FOR US!!!!!!!!SOONER OR LATER ITS A BAD EXAMPLE FOR FAIR CHASE LAW ABIDING HUNTERS LIKE MYSELF




He is abiding by the law too. As far as all the talk about money; who the elmo isn't about money. You gotta have it. This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 25, 2005)

*The normal oudoorsman isn't*



			
				ncman said:
			
		

> As far as all the talk about money; who the elmo isn't about money.



I would hunt regardless of endorsements,I have none but still hunt.Ted is all about the dollar,and does nothing without considering it....Anything that pays for advert with him is the "next best thing"even if it was competition for his last advertiser,he changes products as fast as he used to change women......He is loud,obnoxious,gaseous,non-educational and self-promoting to the extreme..........Where others offer how to or where to advice,he shows his way or all about Ted.......If he's so controversial among his brethren,how obnoxious must he be to everyone else?donnie


----------



## NUTT (Feb 25, 2005)

I think if I had to choose between hunting with Ted or some of ya'll really ethical people on here I would probably choose..........elmo........or whoever that guy is ya'll are always talking about in your post.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 25, 2005)

*long live ted*

I support ted ,He has the same feelin for huntin as I do. the rest of yall go watch the Rosie Odonnel show!


----------



## camo93 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Nuge*

I think I would pick Ted...


----------



## mudpupy (Feb 25, 2005)

The man said on one of his shows that he had never touched drugs. He also said that Ozzy is the person to give the bad rap to ROCK & ROLL. I believe he is a true sportsman,he dont want the trophey of an 8 pointer he wants the meat.


----------



## TreeJacker (Feb 26, 2005)

Ted uses his fame as an aid to launch his platform on the liberal anti-guns and anti-hunting crowd.  His heart is in the right place and he does a tremendous amount to promote hunting and keep kids involved in the sport as well as keeping them off drugs and focused on positve things.

I think, as hunters, we would be foolish to criticize his efforts.  Is he wacky and wide open?  Yes!!!  His full throttle approach towards fighting the libs is needed.

We need to embrace each other and rally the wagons.  There should be no discord in the hunters camp.  We have enough folks taking pot shots at us without us gunning down each other.


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 26, 2005)

Ted is the man!  I think he is a good thing for hunting.  He is up front and very vocal in his defense of hunting.  I would love to see him join Woody's and see what he has to say to some of those I'm better than everyone, my ethics are the only right way folks.   Of course he would be banned in a matter of hours!
Long live Ted!


----------



## ncman (Feb 26, 2005)

gabuckeye said:
			
		

> Ted is the man!  I think he is a good thing for hunting.  He is up front and very vocal in his defense of hunting.  I would love to see him join Woody's and see what he has to say to some of those I'm better than everyone, my ethics are the only right way folks.   Of course he would be banned in a matter of hours!
> Long live Ted!



That would be exciting would'nt it? Well put!


----------



## struttinsouthern (Feb 26, 2005)

i dont care what any of yall say if u dont believe that shooting exotics or any animal in pens is wrong ted nugent is giving huntin a bad name!!! sure he might say positive stuff about hunting and thats great but turning around and shootin some non-native deer from africa in a pin over corn aint rite SIMPLY STATED HES A NUTCASE!!! "LONG LIVE THE BEAST THE BEAST IS DEAD" WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN HE NEEDS TO CHECK INTO THE CRAZYHOUSE!!!!


----------



## NUTT (Feb 26, 2005)

As long as what he does is legal where he does it don't mean its wrong. I support all styles of hunting as long as it legal....NUTT


----------



## Timberman (Feb 26, 2005)

The Nuge is very intelligent and promotes and defends hunting with all he has. Rarely is his argument topped. 

He's not exactly shy and his in your face ways doesn't always sit well with some people. But that's a personality issue, not one of content. 

I like him.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 26, 2005)

*cry baby*

no matter what you do ,or how you do it ,we will always have cry babies and wyners, LONG LIVE THE NUGE


----------



## Earnest T (Feb 27, 2005)

I think he is one of the best spokespersons we have helping us today, he speaks out for our sport. Like him or not he does a lot to educate people about hunting today. He gets overly excited at times but he's making a tv show and wants it to look good on camera I'm sure. I think he's great!


----------



## ncman (Feb 27, 2005)

*How many to LEAVE!*

Are any of you guys gonna leave again b/c we don't all agree on something?


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 27, 2005)

For those of you who think Ted is all out for fame and money....WAKE UP! I suppose you think Ted should be doing all of this out of his pockets. My pocket ain't deep enough to do what I would like to do around here, much less around the country. Remember, if he makes money doing what he does....that is his job. You should not have to go to work just for the fun of it. Also, if you think he has it easy, get a guitar and a camera and you can have a job like Ted.       For me , I couln't buy groceries if I didn't work for my family's living expenses. As far as the person who called Ted a washed up guitar player that was never really any good anyways....  A person does not have to be liked by everyone to be good at what they do. An example would be George Bush. Most liberal democrats hate Bush. Does that translate into a bad President. Hardly. I thank God everyday for the leadership our country has in George W. Bush and his administration. He, like ol' Teddy, is very outspoken. He tells it like it is. Are you afraid that he too will offend a fence straddler? I'm not. I myself don't like to pussyfoot around like an old feline walking on egg shells either. And you can bet your last dollar the liberal gang members like Hillary and ol Ted Kennedy aren't sugar coating their views either. Look at their voting records. They're are even PETA members who have the common sense not to be pussyfooting around with their words. They want people to know what side of the fence they are on. Don't you?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 27, 2005)

struttinsouthern said:
			
		

> i dont care what any of yall say if u dont believe that shooting exotics or any animal in pens is wrong ted nugent is giving huntin a bad name!!! sure he might say positive stuff about hunting and thats great but turning around and shootin some non-native deer from africa in a pin over corn aint rite SIMPLY STATED HES A NUTCASE!!! "LONG LIVE THE BEAST THE BEAST IS DEAD" WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN HE NEEDS TO CHECK INTO THE CRAZYHOUSE!!!!


Stuttin,
Give it up.  Though I completely agree with you, there is a certain segment here and in the general hunting population that will forgive ANYTHING as long as you hunt.  I mean, since you hunt and speak out about it, you MUST be "OK".    I'm telling you if a child molester/murderer were on trial there are a few hunters that would think a little better of the scum because "he hunted and was outspoken about it."      Obviously gotta' stretch the analogy to register but some still won't get it.   It would be nice if we had a public person with some celebrity  status and more mainstream appeal to take up our cause (come on Selleck, you know you can do it!), but he's the only one who has, unfortunately.  The few (very few) other celebrities that hunt seem to do it like us, as a past time and a part of their heritage and not a 'cause'.  For that and that alone I'll give Ted  some due.  But his methods, his antics, his personal life, everything else causes us to look bad by association.  Like I said, some don't care, because he "hunts".   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 27, 2005)

What's all this about shooting animals in pins?  They must be pretty small exotics!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 27, 2005)

Get yourself a "Ted" hunting watch.  From his site.....  http://www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com/product.jsp?productId=304253      $$$$$$   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 27, 2005)

*It seems to me no one left?*



			
				ncman said:
			
		

> Are any of you guys gonna leave again b/c we don't all agree on something?



The ones you are baiting are all back here now,were here before you came,and barring death,will be here when you leave....Don't feel free to antagonize or bait other people on here.......

The problem with some people that aren't scared to "tell it like it is"or say "whatever's on their mind",is they usually don't have too  much on the ball......I'm refering to Ted here,not NCMan.......How manytimes have you listened to a onesided conversation of someone who didn't know what was going on,being a self-proclaimed expert on something?That's what Ted does.Do not confuse his gushing monologues full of catch phrases and Tedisms with the conservation minded way of life.....I haven't seen a show yet where he demonstrated any skill other than depositing his self inflated ego enlarged poterior in a tree near some sort of bait...If he only hunted in fences sometimes, or hunted over bait sometimes,I could understand some of our members enamoration of the Teditor.Instead,I cannnot think of one filmed hunt in which he did not shoot some semi-tamed,recently let out of a truck,non-native animal.The reason you get the incredibly long,loud guitar solos is to cover the rattlin'sound his corn-fed animals make on their death runs......Long live the beast?Long live the feral, transplanted ,beefalo is more accurate.....Those of you who think Ted is a sportsman probably think wrasslin is a sport and Gordon Soley is the curator.Teds "hunting" resembles hunting,the same way canned biscuits resemble your Grannys.....There is no comparison,and if Ted the Pied Piper and his blithering fans continue thinking they speak for us,our future surly includes a watered down,unsatisfying lump of dough being passed off as a full meal..... 

Ted is generally displaying his gift for gab in a method detrimental to sportsman everywhere.He IS different,but only because rational people don't respond to others like that.There are intelligent well-spoken advocates of hunting and conservation that Ted steals the lime-light from with his rude,like it or not attitude.....

Nation wide there are many more saying "Oh no"instead of "Elmo Yeah!"when Ted reopens his never silent piehole in support of us....If he is a spokesman for us and an accurate representation of sportsman everywhere,hunting as we know it is doomed.

For those of you who would rather hunt with Ted than the "ethical "people of this board....That's okay,we know who you are,and you will never have to worry about the RSVP as you will not receive the invitation....donnie


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 27, 2005)

*good link Phil*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Get yourself a "Ted" hunting watch.  From his site.....  http://www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com/product.jsp?productId=304253      $$$$$$
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



I'm gonna order three and really save some money


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 27, 2005)

*getting the message out*



			
				hawg dawg said:
			
		

> no matter what you do ,or how you do it ,we will always have cry babies and     wyners        (I think he meantWHINERS)      LONG LIVE THE NUGE



Whiners................cry babies................personal?don't be vague let us know who so we can avoid these terrible folks....donnie


----------



## TAG (Feb 27, 2005)

Well said Matthewsman. 

I'm sorry I started this thread.....


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 27, 2005)

*Thanks Tag*



			
				TAG said:
			
		

> Well said Matthewsman.
> 
> I'm sorry I started this thread.....


 
You could delete it if you want.....Its o.k though,Ted comes up time to time...Nobodies going to change their mind from what anyone says on here,they'll change on their own time.......Hopefully threads like this make them see past the entertainment value of Ted's actions,donnie


----------



## ncman (Feb 27, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> The ones you are baiting are all back here now,were here before you came,and barring death,will be here when you leave....Don't feel free to antagonize or bait other people on here.......




Look, you have no earthly idea who I am or how long I will be a Woody member! You have obviously stereotyped me and you MAKE IT A POINT to come at me any time you get a chance. Dont make statements about me with out any facts to back them up. I like this site and will probaly read it as long as i'm intereted in hunting, fishing, and outdoors; and I don't see that ending any time soon. As far as antogonizing; I'm not.  With that said, I would appreciate you not calling me out and building an image of me without knowing me, and especially sharing with everyone on here.


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 27, 2005)

I would get me a camo watch band to replace that purple one..surely these good ole boys ain't in it for the money...they probably give their stuff away Here's their site


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 28, 2005)

*I personally*

Don't like Ted's music, never have. I've watched his show a couple of times also. Even though his is too extreme for me. He does more for hunting than most of you think or are willing to admit. He has decided to take a stand in public. He don't waste hours on the day typing in a forum. He's out there making a statement. He might not be your cup of tea as far as his style of hunting. But he's not wasting hi time running the ethics police down either. When you elitist wake up and figure out that there is room for everyone in hunting. Then and only then will you be making progress for the future of hunting. If you put as much effort into the preservation of your type hunting as you doing running others down.  You might find some relief. These are just my thoughts. 
As long as he is doing his type hunting where it is legal and *NOT* pushing his type hunting on others then he got 2 steps ahead of some of you.

Even though I might be ready to shoot him by the end of the day. He would be more fun hunting with him than some of you stiff necks.


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 28, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Stuttin,
> Give it up.  Though I completely agree with you, there is a certain segment here and in the general hunting population that will forgive ANYTHING as long as you hunt.  I mean, since you hunt and speak out about it, you MUST be "OK".    I'm telling you if a child molester/murderer were on trial there are a few hunters that would think a little better of the scum because "he hunted and was outspoken about it."      Obviously gotta' stretch the analogy to register but some still won't get it.   It would be nice if we had a public person with some celebrity  status and more mainstream appeal to take up our cause (come on Selleck, you know you can do it!), but he's the only one who has, unfortunately.  The few (very few) other celebrities that hunt seem to do it like us, as a past time and a part of their heritage and not a 'cause'.  For that and that alone I'll give Ted  some due.  But his methods, his antics, his personal life, everything else causes us to look bad by association.  Like I said, some don't care, because he "hunts".
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


You must be hanging out with the wrong hunters if they would accept a child molester just because he hunted...personally, I would kill a child molester not praise him. Ted is far from a molester.


----------



## NUTT (Feb 28, 2005)

> For those of you who would rather hunt with Ted than the "ethical "people of this board....That's okay,we know who you are,and you will never have to worry about the RSVP as you will not receive the invitation....donnie



I am one of those people. Thanks for the warning. I will be too busy hunting with just good ole boys anyway and some from this board . I am NUTT and I approve this message.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

dominantpredator said:
			
		

> You must be hanging out with the wrong hunters if they would accept a child molester just because he hunted...personally, I would kill a child molester not praise him. Ted is far from a molester.





			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Obviously gotta' stretch the analogy to register but some still won't get it.


 Apparently case in point....    
OK, let me try it again... How many of you who say you like Ted, would like him if he didn't hunt?  What if he was as outspoken AGAINST hunting?  How would you feel about him then?  Hmmmmm?  I mean he would STILL be a guy who is "outspoken for what he believes in... blah blah blah...."?  What difference does it make?  The fact is, he gets a free pass from some of you simply because he shoots animals over bait in an enclosure and that's 'cool' to you and for some reason elevates him to something you apparently want to have as your spokesman!     Talk about irony.....    

On a side note - Could someone please publish a list of who you deemed to be an 'elitist'.  I think your meaning it as an insult, and even though it's having the opposite effect I'd at least like to know when I'm being insulted.  Otherwise, where's the fun in that?  

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 28, 2005)

ALL HUNTERS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER NOW! PERIOD!

If it's legal, we need to support it.  If you don't like it, don't do it.  BOTTOM LINE!  

Divided we fall.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 28, 2005)

> Divided we fall


Why is it that so many hunters seem to not understand that?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Why is it that so many hunters seem to not understand that?


Because it's not true?  Because some of us understand that BLIND ALLEGIANCE TO ANYTHING and EVERYTHING just because it is legally defined as 'hunting' is in fact damaging, and MUCH more damaging than policing ourselves and pushing for an adherance to fair chase standards which the vast majority of the public (non hunters included) support?  
How many non-hunters do you think Ted has swayed to our side?  How many neutral non hunters do you think he's offended or turned off and swayed to now be antis?  I'm saying.... count the gain for the anti's.  
Just like we (hunters) LOVE when the antis pull some knuckleheaded crazy public move (cuz it shows them for the whackos they are) the antis I assure you LOVE Ted cuz in their mind, it shows ALL hunters as blood thirsty crazed killers.  
Or maybe not....    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## camo93 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Nuge*

Here is an article that I found... Enjoy.. Thanks Ted for your support..  


*Ted Nugent takes aim at anti-hunters 
Sportsman, rocker entertains Appleton crowd * 

By Ed Culhane 
Post-Crescent staff writer 

APPLETON — Outrageously self-assured, effortlessly funny and as politically incorrect as his song lyrics, rock ’n’ roll gun-rights advocate Ted Nugent appeared downtown Saturday and slayed a crowd of 560 hunters.

Nugent — who coined the hunting phrase “whack ’em and stack ’em” and co-wrote the cookbook “Kill It &Grill It” — took the stage as the featured speaker for the annual convention of the Wisconsin Bow Hunters Association.

The standing-room-only crowd spent 2½ hours either laughing at Nugent’s manic humor or nodding in assent with his take-no-prisoners assault on anti-hunters and on what Nugent called their “cultural war on the best part of the American dream.”

“There is nothing more perfect than hunting,” he said.

Nugent recalled with horror a 1975 Dan Rather news special, “The Guns of Autumn,” and spoke of waiting in vain for national hunting groups to come out fighting.

“I thought for sure someone would say something on that obscene, dismal, anti-hunting day,” Nugent said. “They called us heathens. They called us cowards. They called us deviants. And no one counter-punched him.”

And so his life’s mission lay before him: a personal crusade against animal-rights activists and government bureaucrats who seek to limit or deny the rights to hunt or bear arms in self defense. It’s why he appeared on Conan O’Brien’s “Late Night” this past week, one of a half-dozen recent appearances on national shows.

It’s why he founded a hunting camp for children.

Nugent ridiculed the idea that vegetarianism is an option to killing for food, an idea popularized by celebrities like Paul McCartney, the former Beatle.

“If you are going to eat,” Nugent said, “something has to die.”

Even if you live on tofu, he said, someone has to clear a field of native vegetation to raise the beans. That field supports a complex ecosystem of plants and wild animals, from mice and squirrels to the hawks that prey on them, Nugent said.

“I’m sorry, Paul, but we are going to have to kill them all because they are interfering with tofu,” Nugent said.

Nugent’s contempt for anti-hunters is rivaled only by his distaste for bureaucrats who enact restrictions and prohibitions on hunting that he said make no sense. There are 11 states that don’t allow hunting on Sundays, he said, as if the science of resource management goes down with the sun on Saturday night. In Michigan and Wisconsin, it is illegal to hunt doves, the No. 1 game bird on the planet.

Nugent, who looks fit and healthy at 54, said he learned to shoot a bow and arrow as a child. He doesn’t drink or smoke, he said. He takes his anti-drug message into schools along with his arrows.

Children are in far more danger from today’s urban culture than they are from guns, he said, citing near epidemic rates of obesity and diabetes among today’s youth.

The future of hunting is in children, he said, and he challenged hunters to become teachers and role models.

“Teach your kids that as goes the mystical flight of the arrow, so goes their soul.”

His message seemed to hit home — even as he managed to insult country and western music lovers along the way, along with gays, “welfare brats,” the unemployed and deer hunters who oppose the controversial practice of baiting.

“I agree with his thinking,” said Cindy Scrobell of Minocqua. “I think our whole country is in trouble, and a lot of what he has to say may help.”

Sue Rieder, a school board member from Monroe, said it is important not to take Nugent’s more outrageous statements too seriously. It is part of his act, part of the way he gains a national audience.

“He is a good proponent for hunting,” she said. “He puts the pressure back on us locally to get involved.” 

Ed Culhane can be reached at 993-1000, ext. 216, or by e-mail at eculhane@postcrescent. com. 


 "Ted's efforts demonstrate that a great interest exists here for the viewing of wildlife and pro-hunt shows. We appreciate Ted's support and forthright attitude on the issues of hunting." --Butch Isom, Nebraska Game & Parks Commission


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 28, 2005)

camo93 said:
			
		

> His message seemed to hit home — even as he managed to insult country and western music lovers along the way, along with gays, “welfare brats,” the unemployed and deer hunters who oppose the controversial practice of baiting.


----------



## Heathen (Feb 28, 2005)

*Divided We Fall!*



			
				Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Why is it that so many hunters seem to not understand that?


Maybe some on this board cherish hunting more than others.


----------



## horsecreek (Feb 28, 2005)

rock on ted...


take some of them THUNDER CHICKENS....
I rolled out my couch the 1st time watching his show and he was huntin them things...

phil, what you smokin bud? if this, if that...??????


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 28, 2005)

*exactly what ted should do.....*



			
				horsecreek said:
			
		

> rock on ted...


Rock on Ted,but leave the politicin' to somebody else...

There is a reaon people speak slowly and deliberately in speeches,presentations,and classroom lessons.........They want to be heard....There is a reason RockStars yell ,scream,and draw attention to themselves....They want to be noticed...Ted has yet to figure out the difference...

He is not heard other than by his fans,the whole time they are pounding each other on the back and congatulating the whackmaster on "You really told'em that time!!"Or"they didn't know what to say,when he said so and so"........He does not make a positive difference in anyway whatsoever for hunters,but supplies fodder daily for antis to use against us.People who love him hang on every word,others dismiss him as a well meaning,fanatical lunatic.....

Some of the people on this board "typing away for hours"have and do make a difference in our world,without the advantage of world wide celebrity status...I have received action alerts and heard members of this board speak eloquently and intelligently about different circumstances facing our hunting community,and they were listened to and have made a difference in Ga.'s future...None of these effectual people use Uncle Teds Gonzo style.

I'm sorry if you joined TNUSA or whatever for the "Spirit of the Wild" and only got the "Spirit of the Catalog"How were those Zebra striped arrows anyway?What about his "signature" bows whose manufacturer changed yearly at times?Did you waste your hard earned cash on those little zebra doo-rags?

More importantly,what did they do for hunting for us?What major legislation was initiated by TNUSA?I'm not talking about somebody elses bandwagon he jumped on,but something that was uniquely his.............So Ted's got a Camp for Kids whos charitable status is questionable at best...Jimmy Carter works with Habitat for Humanity,but that didn't make him a great president.......There are Scoutmasters in Ga,and probably one or two on this board that make a more lasting impression on kids as far as outdoors go(including archery,first aid,firearm saftey,tracking ,orienteering,,conservation,fishing etc...)than Ted does with his token apearance at his for profit camps.........And the Scout Masters do it for free!.............

Frankly,I'm dissapointed Ted doesn't do more for the sport in a more effectual manner than he does...........He is a man of leisure,financially independant with all the time in the world to get a much needed message out.....But he fails miserably to reach the audience that needs to hear it...Instead he bellows out for the entertainment of his loyal,misguided followers,when he should be reaching and drawing in the voting public.......donnie


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

*Clean as a whistle.*



			
				horsecreek said:
			
		

> rock on ted...
> 
> 
> take some of them THUNDER CHICKENS....
> ...


Never have smoked anything except one cigarette in my entire life.  Maybe that's my problem?    

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 28, 2005)

*Phil*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Never have smoked anything except one cigarette in my entire life.  Maybe that's my problem?
> 
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



Maybe that's why you make sense.......................


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 28, 2005)

GeauLSU,

I have not had time recently to contribute in these types of threads.

I want to thank you for doing such a fine job of stating so well, my opinions.

I fully agree with every point that you've made.

Ted does nothing for hunting or hunters other than portraying us, our sport as nothing more than killing. He has no idea what hunting really is all about.

Thanks again Phil.

You are far from alone!


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 28, 2005)

I just wish someone would explain how and when hunting became a sport...and if it did and is...I guess there's a lot of people killing game just for the sport of it. It's not a sport to me..never has been and never will be..but I see so many calling it a sport.
I'm with Ted on this one..it's a way of life for me and I don't sugar coat it to please anybody..it is what it is.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 28, 2005)

Hoyt,

I guess it became a sport when sport hunters and conservationists pulled together to protect and restore huntable populations of game animals and water fowl in this country after they had been decimated by the market hunters and subsistence hunters.

Sure, most of us do eat what we kill but in the vast majority of our cases, we are not hunting to feed our families. We are doing it to enjoy the outdoors and the game of outsmarting our prey.

Sure, you can certainly take the sport out of killing animals by hunting over bait or inside a pen or using trucks to drive the game into a lake or river to drown them or using punt guns to take whole flocks or any number of other activities which would end in the death of the animal.

There are unlimited ways to kill animals in a very effective manner. It has been proven that these techniques can obliterate every creature out there. We have been there and done that!

Sport hunting, with conservation and fair chase in mind, is much more fulfilling and allows for future generations to participate.

Killing game at any cost is simply a blight on the great traditions handed down to us by our conservationally minded fore-fathers.

Learning the patterns of your prey in it's natural setting over natural food sources and without the effect of manmade barriers and taking him one on one is a sport.

Doing it the way Ted does it is simply killing.


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 28, 2005)

*Elitest List*

 Short list
1. Phill  

I could add many more names, but your are the only one that ask. 

I'm not saying you are wrong. What I am saying is what gives you along with some others the right to take it upon yourelves to decide what is ethical and what is not for all hunters. Again I'm not saying your wrong, but what gives YOU the right to judge others? Everytime you point a finger at someone, just remember 3 are pointing back at you. You think you are doing what is right, but in reallity you drive a wedge between hunters that might not have grown to the point you are at. I learned this along time ago. *"Nobody cares how much you know, until the know how much you care"* 
Just because a percentage agrees with your tatics does not make it good for hunting. 
If you want to take "Elitest" as an insult, go ahead it's your problem. It was not intended for that purpose just an eye opener. That is one of the problems wrong with this forum. There are those that are too busy typing insted of doing a little reading and trying to understand. Why don't for once some of you try to understand why a person feels the way they do? I'm not saying to change your stance, just try to understand why they feel the way they do.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 28, 2005)

TAG said:
			
		

> Do you think Ted helps or hurts the sport we love?
> 
> I know he is trying to help the sport, but I think the cheese has slid off his cracker.....



Kansas?!?!

Did you read the first post in this thread?

Phil, along with every one else, has the right to state his/her opinion.

That's what the thread is about.

What do think of Ted and whether or not you think he "helps or hurts the sport we love?"


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 28, 2005)

*Jeff*

Go back and read my first responce. I said I don't really like him but I think he does help more than some are willing to admit.

Phil ask for a list so I gave him what he wanted.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 28, 2005)

Yea, I read your first post. I also saw where Phil asked for the list of elitist. BTW, I'm truly hurt by the brievity of your list!

I was responding to your question concerning why some think they have the right to tell others what is right and wrong when it comes to how they hunt.

I was answering THAT question.  

I sure am glad that you and I agree on most of these topics!

Otherwise, this could be rough!


----------



## sr.corndog (Feb 28, 2005)

His show is entertaining and his tactics are questionable but how many other hunting shows hunt the same way he does? And how many of the readers hunt the same way as Ted? Beautiful food plots piles of corn and wheat. Some hate me because I have cattle and I provide food for the cattle and if a deer or turkey eats there food I might place that animal in my freezer? This is the American way!


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 28, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Hoyt,
> 
> I guess it became a sport when sport hunters and conservationists pulled together to protect and restore huntable populations of game animals and water fowl in this country after they had been decimated by the market hunters and subsistence hunters.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 28, 2005)

NUTT said:
			
		

> I am one of those people. Thanks for the warning. I will be too busy hunting with just good ole boys anyway and some from this board . I am NUTT and I approve this message.


hehehehehehehe...I am with you NUTT....man, I love that new truck you got...maybe we can go to Illinois and get OUR big bucks in your bigF250 this hunting season since some don't won't us hunting with them....I know we can get along....brother.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 28, 2005)

*It's a way of life for most of us*



			
				Hoyt said:
			
		

> 1...To some of us it never became a sport...it's a way of life and if it ever does become just a sport I'll hang it up.
> 
> 
> 2....The only reason I commented on this post is I.. like others, get sick of hearing people who most likely would rather have a pat on the back than a nice buck try to tell everybody how you are supposed to hunt.



1.It's a way of life to most of us here,go to the bragging board and look at the picts,not much back patting there....Spend a little time and you'll see what's important:kids,friends,the outdoor expierience,and of course killing some animals when the opportunity presents itself.......A way of life?Some of us wear out several targets a year poking holes in them with arrows,in the olympics it's called archery,a sport.....It's still a sport when the target changes,be it a deer ,turkey or whatever...People also shoot guns in competition,trap,SPORTing clays,bench rest etc.....also a sport..referred to as the shooting sports by many,not watered down,not P.C.,that's how people refer to it...........People scout all year,hunt every open season,fish,and raise their kids that way...You and Ted don't have a monopoly on that being a way of life......He certainly isn't the only one wanting to preserve it....................

To me any discussion of Ted somehow turns into a thinly veiled pro-or anti-baiting thread and the line drawn in the sand seems to have the same people on each side of it...............for it to be a sport,it has to remain sporting....for Ted to be a spokesman for our team,he's got to be playing the same game.........

John Kerry spoke up for hunting in that pic of him with a shotgun on a hunt..because he picked up a gun,does that mean he speaks for you too????I certainly hope not.....donnie


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 28, 2005)

*Ted hasn't called you guys yet?*



			
				dominantpredator said:
			
		

> hehehehehehehe...I am with you NUTT....man, I love that new truck you got...maybe we can go to Illinois and get OUR big bucks in your bigF250 this hunting season since some don't won't us hunting with them....I know we can get along....brother.



I find it hard to imagine....It would be the best of some folks world...Ted would take you to a big pen,turn some exotics loose,let you pick one(if you're real lucky it'll be hog,he can color them whatever you think is real purdy,even put some tusks in for you)and you can shoot him  while Ted blasphemes the name of Fred Bear with a tone deaf tune.........

I'm sorry I said what I said...Can I come kill something with you?In your big ole truck ?UUUMMMM MMEE HHHUUUNNNTTT  UUUHHHH  MMMEEE PPRREEDDDIIITTOORR  LIIKKEE TTEEDD UHHNNN    wait I got a Bannana too...


----------



## NUTT (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Mathewsman,

There is plenty of room in that there truck, hop on in bud!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

Kansashunter said:
			
		

> Short list
> 1. Phill
> I could add many more names, but your are the only one that ask.
> I'm not saying you are wrong. What I am saying is what gives you along with some others the right to take it upon yourelves to decide what is ethical and what is not for all hunters. Again I'm not saying your wrong, but what gives YOU the right to judge others? Everytime you point a finger at someone, just remember 3 are pointing back at you. You think you are doing what is right, but in reallity you drive a wedge between hunters that might not have grown to the point you are at. I learned this along time ago. *"Nobody cares how much you know, until the know how much you care"*
> ...


Kansas,
I always knew I was one of a kind.  Thanks for the affirmation.  (even though you are incorrect on at least that point)  I don't take elitist as an insult.  Quite the contrary.  I just assumed it was meant that way from the post.  I could be wrong...
Please read your above post and replace the word "you" with "Ted".  If Ted chose to run a hunting program that portrayed fair chase standards, tell me what hunter would take issue with it?  Correct.  None.  He knows baiting (just to choose one) is a controversial subject so he CONSCIOUSLY does it and ridicules those hunters who speak out against it (just re-read the essay by his mother, I mean 'reporter', posted earlier in this thread).  HE is the one driving the wedge and potentially damaging my future.  Whether you agree with that statement or not, surely you agree that fair chase would NOT damage the future of hunting and in fact just may do what he SAYS he's trying to do?  
He is probably our most public face.  It's ashame (yes it's MY opinion) that it is his mug.  If you think the non-hunting public does not walk away from viewing an exotic animal (that they've probably never even seen before) being shot in an enclosure, over a corn pile, followed by Ted going into some rant about the spirit, with a new 'feeling' about 'hunting' then we'll just agree to disagree.  
I'll agree with many here that say he's definitely getting people "off the fence".  I've just no doubt most of them are falling on the wrong side.   
And oh yeah, I read and research, WAY more than I type.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Elitist


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

*Poll*



			
				TAG said:
			
		

> Do you think Ted helps or hurts the sport we love?
> 
> I know he is trying to help the sport, but I think the cheese has slid off his cracker.....


For those that don't feel like typing.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=13895
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 28, 2005)

> And oh yeah, I read and research, WAY more than I type.
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Elitist


Phil I really beg to differ here. Maybe I should do this through PM, but I think you are secure enough this will not ruffle your feathers too much. 
Out of 2164 members only two others have more post than you. You know one of them and them comes Jim. The only other member that has over 2000 post is D2D. So unless youir job is Woody's I don't think you could read more than you post. My only suggestion to you was to take the time to try and understand. I know sometimes the truth hurts, but whether you want to admit or not you have become pushy with your stance. Even more than I.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 28, 2005)

mathewsman, nothing personal ! no matter what it is we will allways people like yall !


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

Kansashunter said:
			
		

> Phil I really beg to differ here. Maybe I should do this through PM, but I think you are secure enough this will not ruffle your feathers too much.
> Out of 2164 members only two others have more post than you. You know one of them and them comes Jim. The only other member that has over 2000 post is D2D. So unless youir job is Woody's I don't think you could read more than you post. My only suggestion to you was to take the time to try and understand. I know sometimes the truth hurts, but whether you want to admit or not you have become pushy with your stance. Even more than I.


If I wasn't an elitist, I would think you are calling me a liar.  
1) As I said, I read more than I post.  
2) And yes, I post a LOT.  
3) You are perceptive.  Finish the next logical step....
Also, there's a difference between being comfortable and confident in an opinion and being pushy.   People who are 'pushy' tend to want to sway others to firm up their own (generally unsupported) position (Ted).  People who are confident, tend to try and lead by example.  Noting that, I've been blasted multiple times on these boards for things I've DONE (remember the I didn't shoot a doe because I forgot my orange vest thread?) not just things  I've said.  Talk is cheap.  I guess that's why I can afford to be the number whatever poster.  That and the fact I type pretty fast and have a fairly patient wife.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 28, 2005)

I really hope no anti-hunters are lurking around on this forum to see some members use the ''divide and conquer' method on one another over   this ted nugent   thread.
Members are making jabs at each other over what TED does on TV......come on.

 I have already shared my opinion on him in a  previous post.

 The facts are to my knowledge he has harvested all animals legally.
 Sure he makes money from sponsors, that's called business
He has taken upon himself to represent hunting the way he sees best
He  cannot be censored,or stopped from sharing his veiws on hunting,it's a free country.


I have gained a great deal of info from this forum but one of the most important things is, in the future to share info and tips on the outdoors and keep my opinions on people to myself, or at least very brief.

And to quote forrest gump ''THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!!''


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 28, 2005)

*Come on now Phil*

 I'm not saying it didn't happen. I was not there. But do you really think typing about not shooting a doe because you left your orange vest is leading by example? Do you really believe in your heart many even believe that story? I could get on here and say I've never broken a game law or shot a big buck over a pile of bait. 
Who would believe it? Yeah a few gullable people might. But only the ones that hunt with me and know for sure are going to truly believe that. I have always tried to be truthful on here. I have stated many times that there isn't much I haven't done in my past. A lot of stuff I'm not very proud of. There is no way possible to lead by example on a forum. You gain trust and following through respect for others. Let me clear up something I'm not looking for respect so don't try to draw any conclusions with that statement. 

We've rail roaded this thread enough. If you wish to carry on let's do it on your thread. Or just drop it all together. We will never come to a consencious.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2005)

*Can't win for losing...*



			
				Kansashunter said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it didn't happen. I was not there. But do you really think typing about not shooting a doe because you left your orange vest is leading by example? Do you really believe in your heart many even believe that story?


Sorry, I thought in the post I was responding to you said something about DOING something rather than TALKING about it.  I mentioned that to show I do "DO" things that support what I say.  If people don't really believe that story (and that thought hadn't crossed my mind until you mention it) well, ... OK.   How do you respond to that.  As far as your comment about things you've done.  Unless I know you to be a liar, I'd believe you.  Of everything you've typed that is the most disturbing... the implication that doing the LEGAL thing regardless of circumstance is 'unbelievable' and amongst hunters nonetheless.  
What a sad commentary that is.  
Actually I just reread your post and you said "do some reading" not do something.  So I answered that too but you said (suggested) I was lying there as well.  So I guess I do give up on this tangent since there is not response I can apparently give that isn't countered with "you're lying".     
eMail if you want to continue and this is viewed as too   GeauxLSU@mindspring.com
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2005)

Chris and Phil, check your pms please.

Jim


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Chris and Phil, check your pms please.
> 
> Jim


oooooooo, ya'll are in trouble.spankins for both of you.sorry jim.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 1, 2005)

Speak of the Nuge. As  Georgia State Director of Ted NUgent United Sportsmen of America I have enjoyed reading this thread. We know not every one likes Uncle Ted, but like him or not he is one of the most vocal and visable pro-hunting,pro-gun,pro-amercian activist in the sport. I now must ask each of you when was the last time you have written or called your elected officials and voiced your opinions about preserving our great sport and nation. We as activist do it on a regular basis. Just last week I had the chance to sit down and spend about 45 minutes talking to Ted.  Right now in America we are experiancing a cultural Alamo, There are many well funded and well organized organizations that wish to destroy our sport at any cost. The way I see it, we have many who stand by and do nothing, while a few of us defend our walls, we must defeat the enemy with truth and activism. We can't count on the other guy, we must all do our share.
        I have read many post on this thread about having issues with hunting behind fences. Big Deal. What is so different about killing an animal behind a fence than going to the Winn Dixie and buying a steak. Not a thing. Now don't try and pass it off as a trophy, cause it ain't. What is wrong with hunting over corn, as long as it's legal. Things are different n Texas and Michigan than they are here. Folks from there look at dog hunters the way we look at hunting over bait. What should it matter what some one thinks? Especially an anti-hunter. Who cares what they think. I don't. You shouldn't either. They aren't going to change their mind, just like your not going to change yours. However you should care what your elected officials think and you should hammer them every chance you get, to pursue logical common sense government.


----------



## camo93 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Nuge*

Thanks Parker and great advise... Let Ted know that he's got some fans in GA that supports his actions..

Brad


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2005)

*Anti does not equal non.*

Parker, welcome aboard.  If nothing else and this thread drew out a new member then it's worthwhile!   


			
				Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> What should it matter what some one thinks? Especially an anti-hunter. Who cares what they think. I don't. You shouldn't either. They aren't going to change their mind, just like your not going to change yours. However you should care what your elected officials think and you should hammer them every chance you get, to pursue logical common sense government.


I think you misinterpret some of our concern.  You are correct, no one cares much for what the ANTI hunter thinks.  Some of us care a GREAT deal what the NON hunter (read - VOTING MAJORITY) thinks, especially about our sport.  
Again, welcome!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## reylamb (Mar 1, 2005)

Ditto what Phil just said here:


> You are correct, no one cares much for what the ANTI hunter thinks. Some of us care a GREAT deal what the NON hunter (read - VOTING MAJORITY) thinks, especially about our sport.




As far as this question:


> I now must ask each of you when was the last time you have written or called your elected officials and voiced your opinions about preserving our great sport and nation.



My reps and congressmen, on both the national and state level, receive emails from me weekly with my concerns.  Additionally, I am a member of several groups where my voice is heard as part of a collection, not just a singular voice.  However, unlike Ted, I am not looking for a pat on the back or any "atta boys" for any of the things I do.

I also forgot to mention, welcome to Woodys.  The name may not be Woodys anymore, but in my mind it still is.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 1, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Parker, welcome aboard.  If nothing else and this thread drew out a new member then it's worthwhile!    I think you misinterpret some of our concern.  You are correct, no one cares much for what the ANTI hunter thinks.  Some of us care a GREAT deal what the NON hunter (read - VOTING MAJORITY) thinks, especially about our sport.
> Again, welcome!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


Sir, the non hunter is more influenced by what he see's than what he hears or reads. We do more damage to ourselves by doing stupid things such as leaving truck tailgates open with dead animals in the back for the public to see. We do more damage by arguing between Xbowers and trad shooters. Hunters are hunters own worst enemies. How many wonderful family adventures and quality time have father and son spent in the woods that nobody ever heard about, yet every American citizen heard about that trespassing murderer in Wisconsin in just a matter of hours. That one day of senseless slaughter wiped out 6 lives and did untold damage to our hunting reputation.However, most Americans do not become involved in politics, that is why we as hunters must constantly hammer our elected officials. Ten letters from hunters carries a lot of weight. Just ten. Why? Because most non-hunters and vegans don't take the time to get involved. That is why we must join as many pro-hunting orgs as we can afford and be as active as our time will allow.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 1, 2005)

*welcome to the board*



			
				Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> As  Georgia State Director of Ted NUgent United Sportsmen of America I have enjoyed reading this thread. We know not every one likes Uncle Ted, but like him or not he is one of the most vocal and visable pro-hunting,pro-gun,pro-amercian activist in the sport.
> 
> I now must ask each of you when was the last time you have written or called your elected officials and voiced your opinions about preserving our great sport and nation. We as activist do it on a regular basis.



Glad you found us,happy to have you Parker.You've stumbled into a group where many of us are also activists for the preservation of hunting as we now it............Next time you talk to Ted,tell him we're working hard here to hold our end up,but the image he portrays most of the time leaves us starting from behind.

If you get the chance,ask him why he blasts foreigners using racially demeaning terms such as "gook"and others for changing our country and how he intends to defend it,when this country was stolen from it's original owners and we are all immigrants,unless we are native Americans .How is it his country?Ask him why he spouts racially offensive ideas,then in almost the same breath claims to speak for hunters.

As you mentioned there is nothing wrong with feeding animals,or killing them in a fence,we consider that farming though, not hunting.....

 Anyway glad you're here,we are looking forward to hearing something from someone like you with first hand knowledge of the Ted,hat hopefully will help us understand why he is like he is.....like it or not he is a vocal prescence in the defense of hunting,I just wish he would stand for something,not everything.....donnie


----------



## reylamb (Mar 1, 2005)

> Sir, the non hunter is more influenced by what he see's than what he hears or reads.


And what they see from Ted is ****ing to hunters on both his show and any program he appears on.  In my line of work I come across a lot of non-hunters.  I hate hearing, "so you hunt like Ted Nugent?  I never disliked hunters until I heard him."

I realized something about individuals many years ago.  When a person needs people to do spin control for them, to defend them with how many great things that individual does, and defend them among their peers, that individual is not doing something right.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 1, 2005)

*that's right*



			
				Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> 1..Sir, the non hunter is more influenced by what he see's than what he hears or reads. We do more damage to ourselves by doing stupid things such as leaving truck tailgates open with dead animals in the back for the public to see. We do more damage by arguing between Xbowers and trad shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> What is so different about killing an animal behind a fence than going to the Winn Dixie and buying a steak. Not a thing. Now don't try and pass it off as a trophy, cause it ain't.



Don't try to pass it off as hunting, cause it ain't.

It's shooting a penned animal. You are correct that it is just like going to a store and buying meat.


----------



## Hawg (Mar 1, 2005)

If you lefted the gate open, and went hunting, would it still be considerd a fenced area?


----------



## camo93 (Mar 1, 2005)

*ttt*

Almost every ranch in Texas is fenced. That is a way to manage the deer herd. You guys act like Ted is the only one doing it. I know the real tree guys have filmed and killed deer that’s pinned up.. 

If you don’t like fencing wildlife then I think you need to do like Parker says and contact your elected officials..


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Camo,

Ted is the topic of the thread. I feel the same about anyone that pushes shooting animals in pens as hunting. It very simply is not hunting. You don't hunt. You know where the animal is already. It's in the pen?!?!

As for contacting our elected officials, you can believe that contact has been made.

Many of us have been very active for a very long time in helping direct the future of hunting in Georgia. That is exactly why we have a future.


----------



## camo93 (Mar 1, 2005)

*ttt*

Jeff

Thanks for your support and contribute to hunting.    I still don’t think fencing deer has anything do with him being a bad reprehensive to hunting when he is not the only person doing it. If you tell me that he has a big mouth and tactless within the media, then I can understand your point. 

OK everything he does isn’t perfect for hunting. I don’t think anyone has claimed that he is perfect… No one is perfect and acts the way you always want them to. Except God..  

The tread is about if Ted does more good or bad for hunting.. Look at the poll that Phil posted.. Thiers a few people on this thread that feel the same way, and I don't think anyone is changing their mind.. Lets all work together and contact our officials so our kids will have a future in hunting. 

Thanks again for your support Jeff..


----------



## pacecars (Mar 1, 2005)

I think he has done a lot more to help than to hurt. We need more like him


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 2, 2005)

You guys are great. It makes me proud to see there is this much activism is our state. I am also a GON member. One of the first to sign up. With a group of folks like you have here we have a chance to do many good things.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 2, 2005)

> I don’t think anyone has claimed that he is perfect…


I can show you a ton of Tedophites on several other websites that put ol Ted up there with the Almighty.  Several blindly follow whatever he says, and if anyone says anything bad about him they are immediately accused of being cannibals.  I am not saying it has happened here, yet, but it does happen on numerous other message boards when the Ted topic appears.

Give me the likes of Fred Bear, Glenn St. Charles, Teddy Roosevelt, Art Young, Saxton Pope, Aldo Leopold, Art Young, and numerous others that have gone before us with class, diginity,  and respect to advance hunting.  They promoted hunting along with the invaluable conservation effort that hunters both provide and stand for.  They did not run around talking about killing the beast, kill it however you can, or any of Ted's many half-baked ideas.  They were men with class that were not looking for glory or to have their names plastered in the minds of the public in order to stroke their egos.  These men were, are and always will  be heros for the hunting community.

My only 2 desires are that I may uphold hunting, the traditions that come with it, and the conservation minded efforts that support it in the same dignity and respect that they held; and that I may pass that same diginity and class on to future generations to preserve what they started.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> As you mentioned there is nothing wrong with feeding animals,or killing them in a fence,we consider that farming though, not hunting.....




You consider that farming. I think it is best to not classify the board by using "we". There are those that agree with you, me included, but I don't think its best to group everybody.


----------



## MoeBirds (Mar 2, 2005)

Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> Sir, the non hunter is more influenced by what he see's than what he hears   or reads. We do more damage to ourselves by doing stupid things such as leaving truck tailgates open with dead animals in the back for the public to see. We do more damage by arguing between Xbowers and trad shooters. Hunters are hunters own worst enemies. How many wonderful family adventures and quality time have father and son spent in the woods that nobody ever heard about, yet every American citizen heard   about that trespassing murderer in Wisconsin in just a matter of hours. That one day of senseless slaughter wiped out 6 lives and did untold damage to our hunting reputation.




...you seem to contradict yourself there don't ya?!

ps, the majority of us on this Forum are actively involved and vocal in protecting hunting. You'll "see" this if you stick around.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok folks I have edited this a couple of times now, keep it within the lines.

Jim


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 2, 2005)

*Thanks,I didn't catch that*



			
				Dustin Pate said:
			
		

> You consider that farming. I think it is best to not classify the board by using "we". There are those that agree with you, me included, but I don't think its best to group everybody.



Those of us that respect the animals and the ideals of fairchase consider it farming....Those with limited skills and no regard for the future of hunting due to the perception of penned animals being killed,think it's wonderful  

The concept of pen hunting at best consists of a fenced area 80 or 90 acres tops by the most openminded non-hunter...they may have seen a cow pasture that big,some have the idea of hunting an area the size of a back yard.............The idea of 10's of 1000s of acres is foreign to them...They  think you are killing animals in a small area,that's wherewe run into the problem......the baiting is self explanatory,donnie


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 2, 2005)

Greg Lewis said:
			
		

> ...you seem to contradict yourself there don't ya?!
> 
> ps, the majority of us on this Forum are actively involved and vocal in protecting hunting. You'll "see" this if you stick around.


You are probably right. Kind of like preaching to the choir. I didn't mean to say that no one here did it. No offense intended. I apologize. I have been involved in this kind of activism for years and there are many who hunt who are not even members of the NRA. I have yet to be able to understand why. Mostly I assume it's apathy.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> Mostly I assume it's apathy.


It's rampant and worse than the most active PETA nutcase.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Many of his "charities" are for profit.........3 gueses who is the CEO of them that makes the profit, and the first 2 do not count.




I hate to say it but all large non-profit CEO's also make a ton of money. Somebody is still getting paid to run the non-profit business. The main idea is that the money made or donated is put back into the business but the upper management make money.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2005)

Just when you thought it was about to end here comes MR. ELITEST..

1.  Divided we fall.  SO!  I had rather lose the sport than do it unethically.  Just becasue some want to do it unethically, I will not like it, I will not defend it, I will not accept it.
2.  Sport?  Yes it is a sport as defined by the dictionary.  "An activity requiring skill or physical prowness and often of a competitive nature."  This is why fence shooting and baitng are not part of the sport.  Those activities take away the skill and physical prowness and competitive nature of the sport!  Without the sport it is only killing.  We do not do it for subsistance.  Yes we eat what we kill, I hope, but it is far cheaper to buy meat than it is to hunt it, all things considered.  We do it for the sport.  I am not ashamed to admit that!
3.  Because it is a sport, I do not support those that do it unethically.  To me unethically means in such a way that the sport is taken out of it.  See no. 2 above.  Ted not only does this but throws it in the face of the ethical hunter as if we should accept it.
4. Legal?  Being legal does not make it ethical.  Especially here in Georgia.  We are fighting against fence hunting, some are legal.  And we are fighting against baiting.  It does not matter to us that other states allow unethical hunting we don't want to!  Unfortunately the fact that other states allow it gets thrown in our face.  And Ted is helping to throw it in our face because it is acceptable to him. 
5.  Yes I am a GON Network member and I care about this sport and it's future.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 2, 2005)

*Dat's what I'm Talking about Randy,Get you some!!*

Just because a 40 yr old guy can date a 17 year old and legally marry her at 18,don't mean it's ethical.....You think it is?Wait til it's your daughter......You think it's okay to hunt in fences?Wait 'til you can't hunt at all...If everybody you know hunts with corn in Ga.Get out some and meet some new people,get away from the criminals you're hanging around......So it's legal when Ted does it?Do it here and get fined,see if Ted will help you......Ted has nothing,I repeat nothing,to do with me and the way I hunt...Align yourself with Ted and his ilk and see what we get.......Since Ted has become so outspoken we have had more,not less legislation enacted against hunting.Since Ted raised his voice,there has been more anti-gun legislation enacted and proposed.....If he is so dang effective,why aren't people listening to him?Why isn't he more in demand outside the "hunting"circle?Because he has no tact,he is quick to show his intolerance while asking for tolerance for hunters,his tactics are usualy "unethical" or bordering on it and he flaunts it and his "devil may care "attitude on any media available...............I said it on the other Ted post,but I don't want you to miss it......

Ted is like an abusive husband that beats his wife in private,while touting his love for her in public................


ydxn f


----------



## Heathen (Mar 2, 2005)

*Divided We Fall....so?*

Wow! is that really how you feel, if so how can you really say you care about the sport with that attitude? If Nuge is hunting by the law in what ever state he's hunting how can you knock him for that? He's not breaking any laws but you still see him as a bad apple. Well I don't see it that way as long as he is hunting by the law, then more power to him.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2005)

Heathen said:
			
		

> Wow! is that really how you feel, if so how can you really say you care about the sport with that attitude? If Nuge is hunting by the law in what ever state he's hunting how can you knock him for that? He's not breaking any laws but you still see him as a bad apple. Well I don't see it that way as long as he is hunting by the law, then more power to him.



Yes I do feel that way.  I had rather quit hunting that do it unethically.  I care so much about the sport that when the "sport" part of it is gone I will not participate.  What attitude?  That is as strong a belief in this sport than any I have seen.

I said the law doe snot make it ethical.

I hate to use this comparison but I will.  It will show you how strong I feel about this. I do not believe in abortions.  They are wrong, unethical and immoral.  They are legal but I will not like it,  I will not accept them, I will not agree with them.  The good thing is I will not have to pay the consequences one day.

When hunting becomes unethical I will quit.


----------



## Heathen (Mar 2, 2005)

There's a fine line between ethical and nonethical. You say baiting is unethical and I might agree, but what about using a scent lure, grunt call, rattling... ect. You could say that all of those are also a form of baiting. So can you tell me you never have used any of the following?


----------



## Heathen (Mar 2, 2005)

*Randy*

How can you even use abortion as a comparison to hunting, a human life is much more precious than hunting unethically, now that's something I just don't understand.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2005)

The difference is they might work!

With some knowledge of how and when to use a call or rattle, you might be able to call something in.  Though I have found they do not work very often.  It is not a sure thing.  Maybe I do not have the skill to use it?

Scent lures?  I have never seen one work that I was sure of.  In fact I no longer use them because I have had more animals to spook that be attracted.  It is not a sure thing.  Again maybe I do not haev the skill?

If you hunt inside a fence you can be assured that there are some animals inside that fence.  In fact, a lot of fenced hunts are guaranteed!

If you pour out corn, something will come in and eat it.  If you do it on a schedule, they will be there waiting on you to get there with the corn.  I have seen it work.  Ok there may be some skill in learning when to put the corn out but a 10 year old can master it prett quick.  In fact that is one reasons Ted and some of the other film makers use bait.  Trying to get footage without bait costs more money and time to get the film.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 2, 2005)

*here's the difference*



			
				Heathen said:
			
		

> You say baiting is unethical and I might agree, but what about using a scent lure, grunt call, rattling... ect.



I told you this was a thinly disguised baiting thread  

You use a scent,grunt,rattlin etc to attract animals that are passing your area while going about their routine.You are getting their attention when they are already there.Rattlin attracts no animals when you are not there,grunts attract no animals when you are not there ,most scents,same thing......You actively use these things.

Bait alters animals routines and instaed of the hunter hunting sign trails etc,they turn into waiters,waiting by the corn..............


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 2, 2005)

*He's just sayin'*

because it's legal,it ain't always right.Kinda simplified it for you.......




			
				Heathen said:
			
		

> How can you even use abortion as a comparison to hunting, a human life is much more precious than hunting unethically, now that's something I just don't understand.


----------



## MoeBirds (Mar 2, 2005)

Humans don't want to be fenced-in, in-fact I bet there isn't a single fella on here who would?!
What makes these people think that "wild animals" would want to be either?!
    Whitetail deer want what we all want.......to be free!


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 2, 2005)

What makes you think animals have the ability to "WANT" ?


----------



## MoeBirds (Mar 2, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> What makes you think animals have the ability to "WANT" ?




....you're kidding right ?


----------



## camo93 (Mar 2, 2005)

Greg Lewis said:
			
		

> Humans don't want to be fenced-in, in-fact I bet there isn't a single fella on here who would?!
> What makes these people think that "wild animals" would want to be either?!
> Whitetail deer want what we all want.......to be free!



Greg- your kidding right???

Reality check please Greg.. When did animals become more important then humans.. Wouldn’t that be a perfect world.. Greg I guess you don’t have a dog pinned up in the backyard. Let’s not hunt because deer want to be free.. Good point Greg..

Next you will talk about how wrong the Yellow River game ranch, the Zoo or the Circus is, because we fence the animals for the enjoyment of humans.. 

I love the deer species but I don’t think deer have the ability to WANT. They don’t WANT to jump in front of a car, They don’t WANT to get Chronic Waste Disease and they don’t want to read the sign posted on the edge of my field that says, don’t eat the grass…


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

camo93 said:
			
		

> Greg- your kidding right???
> 
> Reality check please Greg.. When did animals become more important then humans.. Wouldn’t that be a perfect world.. Greg I guess you don’t have a dog pinned up in the backyard. Let’s not hunt because deer want to be free.. Good point Greg..
> 
> ...


Not to speak for the man, Camo but you sure made some big leaps with the 'more important' and 'stop hunting' statements.  Didn't read that myself?  He said WILD animals, I'm assuming under the assumption that we want to hunt WILD animals.  Not your dog and not the elephant at the circus.  Part of being wild is NOT being captive.  It's a logical statement to make that a WILD animal would gravitate ('choose', 'want', whatever you want to call it) to an unenclosed place all things being equal.  It's natural instinct.  We have it as well.  
By the way, I do have an issue with circus animals (especially elephants), so maybe my view is illogical.  The native animals at Yellow River Game ranch, though a pathetic existence by many standards, are advertised as all rescued/rehabed animals.  Not caught to simply be put there.  
Since when do 'caring' about animals and hunting not go hand in hand?  If nothing else, hopefully you 'care' how they taste.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 2, 2005)

> It's a logical statement to make that a WILD animal would gravitate ('choose', 'want', whatever you want to call it) to an unenclosed place all things being equal


 I'm sure your dog would to if you didn't bait him to stay with you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> I'm sure your dog would to if you didn't bait him to stay with you.


EXACTLY!  
But the fact I don't shoot at them (I suspect they don't taste real good) probably helps too.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2005)

Would yall please get back on topic(which you've all covered pretty good) or just go on to something new. There is more rambling than anything now.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

Dustin Pate said:
			
		

> Would yall please get back on topic(which you've all covered pretty good) or just go on to something new. There is more rambling than anything now.


That occasionally happens after 16 pages.    
Sorry,   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

*baiting in pens*

have you ever used a cricket or a fat worm and fished in a small farm pond what is the difference


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

*ethical*

what is ethical, I met a person that would cuss you out for hunting over bait,he said it was not right,  yet he would sit on the edge of a corn field and gut shoot hogs on purpose to run off and die. on top of that, he had a 2 acre pond that he fed the fish in a certain spot, then would fish in that spot using a piece of broken cork so it would float like the fish food. so what is ethical ,who has the right to say.as long as you take your game as quick and cleanly as you can. that is what really  counts to me .seems like everyone has there own opinion on ethics.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 3, 2005)

*are you just being arguementative?*



			
				hawg dawg said:
			
		

> have you ever used a cricket or a fat worm and fished in a small farm pond what is the difference


  

It's against he law to gig game fish,seine gamefish,shock or dynamite them....Fishing with hooks without bait is snagging,which again is against the law.I'll admit I don't give the same respect to a farm pond 12 pounder as I do to a trophy in a major impoundment...............Remember around 66 % of the earth is water,sounds like fairchase to me.............


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

but is that cricket bait or not


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

I am just trying to figure out ethics ,from one person to another its different.not trying to be a but.do you see what I mean.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

not    whats the difference from baiting of a hook and hunting over bait as long as it legal


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 3, 2005)

hawg dawg,

Your not really trying to compare hunting with fishing are you?


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 3, 2005)

I hope people don't really use alot of the advice that is given out on here...it scares me to think that some of you are even raising kids.  Boy, I hope they turn out smarter than some of the folks on here.


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2005)

hawg dawg said:
			
		

> what is ethical, seems like everyone has there own opinion on ethics.



You are exactly right.  And that the problem with our society and this sport.  Half the hunters do not know what hunting ethics are.  We have lost many of our ethics.  We, our parents, our grandparents have failed to pass these ethics down from generation to generation.  I do not know why?  20 years ago we would have been run out of town even discussing baiting and hunting behind a fence.  The new generations have lost that ethic!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 3, 2005)

hawg dawg said:
			
		

> not    whats the difference from baiting of a hook and hunting over bait as long as it legal




It is off topic. The original topic was about Ted Nugent. A simple yes or no if you thought he was good for hunting. Not the ethics envolved with baiting. It is crazy to sit and waste time arguing over something that has been covered 400 times to many and all leads to a bunch of people mad.


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 3, 2005)

matthewsman,
You must not like ted hunh? 
regardless of like\dislike, how can you say someone who stands up for hunting (IN ANY FASHION) is bad? Just cause he goes about it in a different way than YOU do, doesnt mean YOU do more or he is wrong!  

How can you preach its not right for something that is legal? 
YOUR ETHICS are that, YOUR ETHICS. Not a RULE for all to follow or for them to be considered wrong.


----------



## MoeBirds (Mar 3, 2005)

camo93 said:
			
		

> Greg- your kidding right???
> 
> Reality check please Greg.. When did animals become more important then humans.. Wouldn’t that be a perfect world.. Greg I guess you don’t have a dog pinned up in the backyard. Let’s not hunt because deer want to be free.. Good point Greg..
> 
> ...



WHO??? said anything about not hunting deer?, certainly not me..  ..and I also never said: _animals were more important than humans_. Though you have to admit with out them, YOU and I wouldn't be having this discussion.  



As far as animals not having the ability to "WANT"?!  ........ I'll use your example about the dog; Is there a dog-owner on this planet that hasn't at one time or another ASKED their dog: 
"do you WANT to go outside?!"and in-fact the majority of the dogs questioned have resonded with a resounding "YES!"  , in the only way they know how (barking).....so are all dog owners nutts and your right?! 
...as far as deer WANTING or NOT WANTING to jump in front of cars or getting CWD?! I'd have to think the deer would rather we hadn't put a road thru its home and it's ironic you mentioned "CWD" Seeing as how Uncle Ted's such a big proponent of baiting deer and the first thing Wisconsin DNR did when it was discovered there was to ban all baiting, so I would think the deer don't WANT people like "the NUGE"   baiting them into the cross-hairs all the while spreading near-uncontrolable diseases.  

My post had EVERYTHING to do with Ted Nugent  , since he's well known for shooting deer inside high -fences.


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2005)

horsecreek said:
			
		

> How can you preach its not right for something that is legal?
> YOUR ETHICS are that, YOUR ETHICS. Not a RULE for all to follow or for them to be considered wrong.



So you are in agreement with abortion, the Ten Commandments not being allowed in public places, Homosexual marriage, etc.  There are many things in our society that are legal but that does not make them ethical.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

*actually have to agree with Randy on this one.......*

there are alot of things that are legal, a few of which Randy mentioned, that I DO NOT THINK are ethical..............BUT I will not IMPOSE my ethics on others.......it is for each man/woman to decide.....then let the chips fall where they may, if stuff IS legal............it's on their soul, not mine.........


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 3, 2005)

hey randy, 

this is about hunting\outdoors ect. did you not get that when you logged on???

wont comment on your reply that has NOTHING to do with this..


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> if stuff IS legal............it's on their soul, not mine.........



That is true but if I do not feel it is ethical I feel the need to stand up and be counted as feeling so.  I know Tom Kelly warns against this but I just can not sit by and watch the sport be degraded without speaking out.  You do not have to agree or even listen or read but I am probably going to give my opinion.  Like it or not!


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2005)

horsecreek said:
			
		

> hey randy,
> 
> this is about hunting\outdoors ect. did you not get that when you logged on???
> 
> wont comment on your reply that has NOTHING to do with this..



It was used to show that what is legal is not always ethical.  You asked the question how can I say something is unethical if it is legal.  I gave you some examples that I thought you could relate to!


----------



## PWalls (Mar 3, 2005)

Legal is determined by our body of elected officials.

Ethical is determined by our own individual opinions, preferences and experiences.

Our government has the right to push what is legal or illegal upon us. An individual has no right to push their own ethics on anybody else.

Now having said all of that, I agree with Randy. I thing the Nuge is a bad influence on hunting based on his character alone. There are ways to influence people and his way in my opinion is not the best way. That is why I voted that he does more harm than good on the other poll. I didn't say that he does no good. I just feel his character and the way he does it outweigh the good he tries to do.

His ethics and my ethics are different, but that is not my major gripe with him. Heck, I disagree with Randy (you elitest dude you) on crossbows. At the end of the day, both of us have our ethics, but neither of us have the right to push those off on each other. We can voice them all day though.

The only valid expression of your own ethics is how you vote when something is to be determined legal or not. Then your ethics can help determin the way the world is.


----------



## Heathen (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe that some people would rather see the demise of hunting just because they don't hunt the way others might. If it is legal in that state then let it be, so be it if you wish not to hunt that way. Nuge isn't breaking any laws by doing so. We live in a free country thank GOD so you do your thang and I'll do mine!  Sounds like a song huh?  As long as your not breaking the law hunt however you see fit, the laws will take care of the rest. We plant food plots to help give the deer more food available and 90% of those will have a stand within 100 yds. Everyone is entitled to their on opinion,  and should be able to voice it, but don't push your opinion on any one it's just not fare. I do think it is selfish to want to put an end to hunting just because someone who obeys the law, but hunts differently than you might hunt. Now with that said I will post no more posts on this thread because we can argue all day long and it will go no where, so its all ya'lls now.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 3, 2005)

*Somebody was getting ignored..............*



			
				hawg dawg said:
			
		

> not    whats the difference from baiting of a hook and hunting over bait as long as it legal



The difference is you can't get a fish on a hook without bait,but you can shoot a deer without bait......................You are actively pursuing fish at the time you are fishing,when you go the bait goes.

You are sitting on your keister at home letting the corn do the work for you instead of figuring out what the deer are doing............pearls before swine......donnie


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2005)

Heathen said:
			
		

> Everyone is entitled to their on opinion,  and should be able to voice it, but don't push your opinion on any one it's just not fare.



I ain't pushing just stating my opinion.  I think some get offended because they know they are wrong!


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 3, 2005)

*It's not that I don't like him*



			
				horsecreek said:
			
		

> matthewsman,
> You must not like ted hunh?
> regardless of like\dislike, how can you say someone who stands up for hunting (IN ANY FASHION) is bad? Just cause he goes about it in a different way than YOU do, doesnt mean YOU do more or he is wrong!
> 
> ...



I just think he is too stupid to realize that he is not taking the best aproach possible.................

How can Ted preach it's not right for something legal?He's anti-alchohol,that's legal.........Don't choke on your dip or your Marlboro lights,but Ted thinks that's as stupid as not agreeing with his hunting tactics....God forbid Ted's ancestors boat beat your folks boat,He'll call you a immigrant and want to send you home.......

If you came straight from a third world country,you might stare for hours at a block of ice if you'd never seen it before.......If you were knowledgable about modern convieniences you wouldn't be impressed...........Ted doesn't impress me,I've seen much better.............donnie


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

*mr ethical*

randy you have said on a previous post about hunting palmer ranch its fenced in and they have supplimental feeding and you said that you are going back.is that not right .


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

we have not acomplished much but check out the views


----------



## camo93 (Mar 3, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You are exactly right.  And that the problem with our society and this sport.  Half the hunters do not know what hunting ethics are.  We have lost many of our ethics.  We, our parents, our grandparents have failed to pass these ethics down from generation to generation.  I do not know why?  20 years ago we would have been run out of town even discussing baiting and hunting behind a fence.  The new generations have lost that ethic!




*Is someone eating CROW tonight???? *


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 3, 2005)

Do we need baiting in Georgia? I don't think so. Yet why should we condemn it because it is done elsewhere? In Texas it is part of their heritage. Would I care to pay $20,000 to kill a penned animal and then show it off to my friends as a trophy? No I would not. Yet even though I don't care for it myself what right do I have to tell the fellow that wants to he can't. Animals are a renewable resourse, they were put here for us to eat. Period. Now I have never hunted (killed) a penned animal and never intend to. However I will never chastise anyone else for doing it. I mean how many of you eat free range beef and chicken. I can honestly say I see no difference in killing a fenced deer,elk, or hog than slaughtering a farm raised hog or cow. Ted is probably of one the best natural hunters I have ever met, I wish more of you could spend some time talking to him personally rather than making judgements from what you read or hear. Does Ted have an ego the size of California, yes he does, he has been known to put his foot in his mouth on more than one occasion, causing his staff to initiate damage control. Yet he has planted the seed in countless number of children to insure that hunting has a future. All of our ideas on ethics will differ, but thank God we aren't all alike or we wouldn't be having this interesting debate right now. Most non-hunters understand that we as hunters provide a valuable service by keeping the herd thinned. Many have been involved in auto-deer collisions, had there gardens wiped out by deer, they understand.


----------



## camo93 (Mar 3, 2005)

I totally agree with you..


----------



## Kansashunter (Mar 4, 2005)

Are You All Having Fun Yet?


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

hawg dawg said:
			
		

> randy you have said on a previous post about hunting palmer ranch its fenced in and they have supplimental feeding and you said that you are going back.is that not right .



How do you know about the Palmer Ranch?  The Palmer Ranch is not fenced.  Well at least if you do not consider 3 strands of barbed wire fence.  I think when we say fenced we are talking fences that keep wild animals in.  I have seen the hogs travel from ranch to ranch.

You are almost right about the feeding.  They do not supplemental feed, they bait!  You sit in a stand 20 yards from a feeder.  When the feeder goes off all the animals come in and you shoot what you want.  (and yes Ted has hunted there).

I sat in a stand for 3 days without shooting anything.  I just could not do it!  Then Charlie had a talk with me.  The hogs are a  nuisance.  He has to many.  He said look at it as animal control not hunting.  If I did not shoot any, he would have to ride around in the truck and shoot some with his 22.  So I help him with some eradication.  And that is exactly what it is.  Shooting not hunting.  In fact it is not much fun after you shoot a couple and have to clean them.

That being said, the one in my avatar came from the Palmer Ranch. He was not shot over bait, he was stalked.  A 300 yard stalk to within 23 yards and when the arrow hit him he hit the ground!  And I am pround of him! 

Sometimes we hunt some times we shoot.  A dove hunt is not a dove hunt.  It is a dove shoot but the is some challange to it!  If you like shooting something over bait adn it is legal then do it.  Just don't fool yourself in to thinking you are hunting because you are not!


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 4, 2005)

mathew, 
good reply. 

randy- "everyone is wrong" ---bold, very bold...


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 4, 2005)

kansas, 

heck ya! were beating a dead horse....pretty fun...


I think we can conclude who likes and dislikes now.


----------



## Kansashunter (Mar 4, 2005)

*Thanks Randy*

That clears everything up now. Man what a relief now we don't have to have anymore threads on baiting. 

 Everyone just remember it's OK to *shoot* over bait. But *never hunt* over bait. 
So simple why hasn't anyone cleared this up before.
Thanks again!


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 4, 2005)

*I think I got it........*

  .lol


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

Maybe I should clarify further.

Shooting over bait for the purpose of animal control or eradication might be an acceptable way to eradicate all or a portion of a nuisance animal.  I do not believe game animals should be shot over bait.  Hogs are not considered game animals.  Although you can actually hunt hogs.

These are only my opinions.  If you want to shoot over bait and it is legal, do it.  Just do not call yourself a hunter while doing so!


----------



## NUTT (Mar 4, 2005)

Just for the record, were those mercy killings or...................


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 4, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sometimes we hunt some times we shoot.  A dove hunt is not a dove hunt.  It is a dove shoot but the is some challange to it!  If you like shooting something over bait adn it is legal then do it.  Just don't fool yourself in to thinking you are hunting because you are not!




I didn't want to get back into this thread but since it isn't ending anytime soon what the heck. Not everybody shoots doves over bait. I'm not going back and reading all the posts to see if you agree with hunting food plots, but dove hunting is no different. I don't want to argue if its "hunting" or not because no opinions are going to change, but I want to say that "dove hunting" with my dad and grandfather is what got me into hunting to begin with.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 4, 2005)

*Dustin.........*

don't think Randy was implying a baited field hunt........just a hunt....eerrrrrrr, shoot over a food source.......? ......is that correct, Randy?........is any hunt over an unnatural food source a shoot?


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

Dustin,
My point on dove shooting really has nothing to do with bait although it is illegal to hunt over a baited field.  My point was really that you do not "hunt" doves.  You sit on a field and they fly by but unless you consider hunting for a field that has doves "hunting" we really only shoot doves not hunt them.  As opposed to hunting quail where we go out with dogs and hunt them.


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

Dustin,
My point on dove shooting really has nothing to do with bait although it is illegal to hunt over a baited field.  My point was really that you do not "hunt" doves.  You sit on a field and they fly by but unless you consider hunting for a field that has doves "hunting" we really only shoot doves not hunt them.  As opposed to hunting quail where we go out with dogs and hunt them.  We are getting off here though.  My point was some sports involve shooting and some involve hunting.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 4, 2005)

I know its off topic but I figured it had stayed so far already that it wasn't a big deal now. BTW: what do you think of quail that have been raised and released into the wild?


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

Dustin Pate said:
			
		

> I know its off topic but I figured it had stayed so far already that it wasn't a big deal now. BTW: what do you think of quail that have been raised and released into the wild?



I grew up hunting wild quail.  While I do usually go on a couple "put and take" hunts each year it is not the same thing and not really much fun and very expensive.  My family just does it "for old times sake."  That is about he only way you can "hunt" quail now days.  I do feel sorry for those coming along now that never get to experience a wild quail hunt.  When I was young we knew all the people in my county.  We would start on one end of the county with the dogs and hunt all day.  We'd find a house and call my grandparents or mother to come pick us up.  Man that was the "good old days."


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 4, 2005)

*Randy...........*

I've got at least 7 wild coveys here around the house............next year bring the bird dogs...........I'll put you on some..........usually kill 15-20 birds a year........not like back in the day, but not bad..........


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll take you up on that.  We no longer have dogs but my uncle does.  He guides on several plantations around Greenville/Sparta area.  I'll borrow his dogs!


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 4, 2005)

*you are more than welcome........*

also have 4 or 5 great Woodcock spots.......all on private land.


----------



## Kansashunter (Mar 4, 2005)

Plenty of quail, you just have to travel to the midwest to find them.


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

I am a poor old country boy.  Never been further west than Birmingham!


----------



## Kansashunter (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't know about the poor part. A fellow told me you made good $$$$$$


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2005)

Kansashunter said:
			
		

> I don't know about the poor part. A fellow told me you made good $$$$$$



That guy is a liar!  Besides I spend more than I make!


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 4, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> That guy is a liar!  Besides I spend more than I make!



Ahhhhh!  A true red-blooded American!


----------



## Kansashunter (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey just because you spend more don't mean you don't make it.


----------

